# Dogs and cats



## Kap (Jun 20, 2008)

Paintball gun.


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

Cayenne Pepper is really cheap at Walmart. Buy it in Bulk. Apply liberally. Reapply after it rains. It's nice b/c the birds don't taste it (really!) so it just keeps the varmints out of your yard.

I also keep a supply of bags next to my door. When I see someone letting their dog crap in my yard I run out with a bag, and an _enthusiastic_, "Oh, you must have forgotten your bag. Have one of mine!"


----------



## 7echo (Aug 24, 2008)

One of my neighbors keeps the cats out of her flowers with moth balls.

Get a motion sensor operated sprinkler. If it gets the owner as well as the animal you get bonus points. : )


----------



## vtekj (Jan 25, 2009)

Kap said:


> Paintball gun.


nooooooo that hurts... try baloons


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

No just kidding!! the pepper works for me with the cats but can not tell with the dogs, my property is all fenced in. BOB


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

Kap said:


> Paintball gun.


Don't use it on the dog or cat, instead use it on their owner.


----------



## ocoee (May 31, 2007)

red Ryder BB gun
It only take a couple of times with a smart animal
Dumb ones get trapped and sent to animal control


----------



## Ajollyman (Jun 6, 2012)

*Cats on Ragtop*

I am having trouble with local cats on my Convertible while parked under the carport. (converted garage to den) I bought some dust off the internet and while it worked, is expensive. Also, rain washes the dust away. Does the cayenne pepper really work in this situation? :huh:


----------

